# Rock salt vs. Magic salt. Big difference?



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

For all the guys that have used both rock salt and magic salt or the similar. Is there quite a difference between the results. I currently buy rock salt from Menards @ $4.50/80lb bag. 30 bag/pallet. However I can but Magic salt at Sams for approx. $6.00/50lb bag. 50bags/ pallet. Am I going to notice a considerable difference in quality of melting. Its seems the Magic is much finer therefore the using of more product. Its almost double the price but do you get what you pay for. Am I going to get better results, or stick with what I've been using? Thanks in advance. Scott


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I have not yet used Magic Salt, but from what I understand and have heard others say, The pre-treater added to the salt really helps out, and 1 application generally outlasts 2-3 applications of just Rock Salt.

The hardest thing to sell is the customer because of the extra expense. But if you do a 1/2 lot Magic, 1/2 lot Regular test, it will sell them on using Magic.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Magic mainly helps for pretreating. Putting down on packed snow you should just use regular rock salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

avalancheplow said:


> Magic mainly helps for pretreating. Putting down on packed snow you should just use regular rock salt.


He's asking about Magic Salt, not Magic liquid. Magic Liquid is for anti-icing. Magic salt can be used for anti-icing or de-icing.

You will see a huge difference between Magic and straight salt. Works faster, better, and at lower temps than regular salt. It is well worth the 'extra' expense. Your costs should be somewhat offset by the reduction in amount of salt you will use, at least 1/3 less with better results.

And yes, we have used Magic salt on sidewalks, Clearlane on parking lots.


----------



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

Scott... You can get bags of MAGIC Salt at Sams for $6.00..? Is the spelling of magic on the bags with a "g", as I have heard there is another company selling "Majic Salt" which is not the same. Just curious....


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I doubt that it is real Magic for $6, double check the bags. We have tried Magic for both pre-treating & de-icing after accumulation & nboticed a substantial difference over plain rock salt........try it, you'll like it!


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can buy MAGIC SALT in the NH seacoast area?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

You have to see Matthew at NH Ice Melt. He has a location in dover and Manchester


----------

